# Forgetting again



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I got on this computer to look up something and can not recall what it was:sob::hysterical:


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I awoke this morning and recalled why I got on last night. I wanted to see the meaning of Fuller Soap in scripture. It is real intresting, to me any way. I assume it is alright to respond to your own post? If you talk to yourself just don"t say huh.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I do that all of the time!  Sometimes I remember it a week later! I scare myself sometimes with how forgetful I am....


----------

